# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

## phongvebaoha

Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
      -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
      -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
      -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
      -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
      -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
      -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
      -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
      -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
      -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
(Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ... 

Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

   Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

   BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

   Add    : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

   Tel     : (+84) 043.6740.818          Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

   Handphone       : 0983.466.883

   Email     : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

   Website         : www.baohatravel.com

   Online chat       sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
-Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
-Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
-Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
-Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
-Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
-Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
-Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
-Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
-Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
(Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

Handphone : 0983.466.883

Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

Website : www.baohatravel.com

Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Hấp dẫn du lịch Nha Trang, Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm. Khởi hành 27/4 giá 4999000

    Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. Chếch về hướng Ðông - Nam Nha Trang có một cụm đảo nằm liền nhau, lớn nhất là Hòn Tre rộng gần 25km2. Ra đảo bằng thuyền buồm mất 2 giờ đồng hồ trong khi đi thuyền máy khoảng 20 phút. Từ đây nhìn thẳng ra khơi còn một số đảo nhỏ nữa. Chính những đảo này với ưu thế biển kín, sạch làm thành những bãi tắm yên tĩnh, đẹp tuyệt vời tạo nên huyền thoại về biển Nha Trang. Nha Trang có biển, có đảo, có núi, có đồng bằng hợp thành một địa hình rất đẹp mắt và thuận lợi cho du lịch. Vùng phía Tây Nha Trang là đồi núi bạt ngàn với những đỉnh cao trên dưới 1000m, có nhiều thú, chim. Sau những ngày tắm biển bạn có thể tham gia những buổi săn lý thú. San hô cũng có nhiều ở biển Nha Trang tạo cho đáy biển muôn hình muôn vẻ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch lặn thám hiểm đáy biển.

    Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn...Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới.

    Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 ngày)



    Ngày 1 : Nha Trang (ăn tối)
    Sáng: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang lúc VN 277 11h40 -13h20, đến Nha Trang, xe đón Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. (chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
    Chiều: 14h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi tắm Bùn tại Trung tâm khoáng nóng Tháp Bà. Kêt thúc xe đưa quý khách trở lại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.

    Tối: Tự do dạo bãi biển, ngủ đêm tại Nha Trang.



    Ngày 2: Tour thăm đảo Nha Trang (Ăn sáng, trưa trên biển, tối)
    08h30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn ra cảng Đá
    09h15 Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu


    10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun ( Đảo Yến)
    -Tham quan về cấu tạo Đảo Yến.
    -Bơi lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh
    11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một
    -Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.
    -Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”
    -Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.
    14h00 -15h30 : Đến Hòn Sẻ Tre.
    -Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang
    -Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
    15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu
    -Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm
    -Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai

    16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
    Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
    (Chương trình này bao gồm xe, tàu, cơm trưa, trái cây, phao bơi, kính lặn ống thở)



    Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng , tối)

    08h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai. Quý khách tự túc ăn trưa.

    13h30: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ.

    Chiều : Quý khách tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố, đi chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...


    Ngày 4: Thăm thành phố Đà Lạt (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    Sáng: 08h30 Bắt đầu tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Quý khách sẽ lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như thung lũng Tình Yêu, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, dinh Bảo Đại, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.

    Chiều : Tiếp tục tham quan những thắng cảnh Đà Lạt như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Prenn hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao bằng hệ thống cáp treo (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K''Ho mang đậm bản sắc Tây Nguyên và chùa làm nhang.

    Tối: Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn thành phố về đêm hay thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt trong không khí se lạnh ...

    Ngày 5: Đà Lạt - Hà nội (ăn sáng)

    Sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm đồ lưu niệm cho bạn bè người thân cho đến khi xe đón quý khách ra sân bay LIÊN KHƯƠNG đáp chuyến bay về Hà nội lúc 13h00. Kết thúc tour du lịch. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những hành trình tiếp theo. ( Quý khách lưu ý chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)

    Chi tiêt xin vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------

